# Pointed Router Bit



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, thanks a lot for this top forum, I am still learning a lot about routing. I would be happy if some folks aroud, can give me some address to buy a pointed bit. See in attached file. I will used it for routing around letters, before cleaning up around the letters with a V 90° bit. The best for me, will be in 8mm shaft.
Thanking all of you in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Tapered carving tools for CarveWright & CompuCarve Machines

====



Jean-Marc said:


> Hi, thanks a lot for this top forum, I am still learning a lot about routing. I would be happy if some folks aroud, can give me some address to buy a pointed bit. See in attached file. I will used it for routing around letters, before cleaning up around the letters with a V 90° bit. The best for me, will be in 8mm shaft.
> Thanking all of you in advance.


----------

